# Looking for a replacement spektrum antenna



## DirtOvalDude

Any hobby shops out there have one? Its for a spektrum module. The part number is SPM75001. I found a couple on ebay but theyre overseas. looking to get it by the weekend....

Best place to try???


----------



## onefastdude

Horizon Hobby.........would be another great place to try!

http://www.horizonhobby.com/


----------



## hobbyten

if it's only the ant. thats broke just shoo glue it to the top of your radio and use it. a friend of mine has had his that way for over a yr. now with no problems.


----------



## DirtOvalDude

Well the wire is kinked and I was getting radio hits and theyre only $10. I called several places and nobody carries it because its not considered a replacment item Spektrum wants it returned to them for replacement I guess, I took it apart and its easy enough so I ordered it from RC Mushroom on EBAY.


----------



## KenBajdek

We have them at the hobby shop. Call us at 574-293-1827.


----------



## Mames

ok since this is on the same subject.. i have an 1st gen. dx 2 spectrum transmitter and need a new antenna after my kids broke mine, where could i find on at??


----------



## Mames

anyone have an idea? before i break down and send it into horizon..


----------



## KenBajdek

mames, we stock those at our hobbyshop. I don't think it is listed on the online store but we do carry them. Call and ask for Pete at 574-293-1827. The antenna is real easy to change out.


----------



## Mames

thank you i will be calling in a the near future..

mames


----------



## Mames

hmm been a while but will be calling soon..


----------

